# MIEventer - Book



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I see you remembered that when doing lateral work weight distribution is all important !!!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Your knees are uneven, make sure to keep equal weight in both heels.

Grabbing mane is a good thing when you're unsteady.



LOL! Great photo!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

it looks to me like you are slouching. you should really sit up nice and tall.

And don't look at your horse's head. it's attached and not going anywhere I swear!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah see - heels. Where are your heels??? ANCHOR!! WHERE'S YOUR ANCHOR??!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Im confused... lol hes just sitting sideways on the horse... what are we critiquein here ..[losttt] lol


----------



## Royal Affair (Jun 2, 2009)

HorsesAreForever said:


> Im confused... lol hes just sitting sideways on the horse... what are we critiquein here ..[losttt] lol


Their just joking around. It's not meant to be a real critique.


----------



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

oh i have one lol.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

JumpingJellyBean said:


>


 
Hmmmm......the horse went thataway !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, instead of looking at the camera - you should be looking at where you are going missy! Don't want to ram that bootie into anything ya know!

Your heels should be under you, CHAIR SEAT!!

Your hands - much too low. What are you trying to accomplish here? 

Love your color coordination though! Great match between your clothes and your horses coat, job well done there.

And your heels - what is up with you guys and your lack of heels?!?! ANCHOR!! 

You do have a nice strait back, and I like that you are on all 3 points of your seat, great job! Now you can focus on engaging that back end.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

oo JumpingJellyBean your horses' color is gorgeous! lol great pics all around


----------



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

Thank you.
And i will defiantly work on everything mentioned lol.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Are we supposed to post pics like that? im confused


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

By the way - when you are done with that coat, please sent it my way  LOVE IT!


Morgan - yeah, post a picture of you on your horse in the most silly position you can find. This is all about laughs and giggles.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

This pic is from about 3 years ago. It's not silly but its the only one i could find


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

OH! Great position for jumping! Your legs are there to encourage your horse over the fence. Always have to ride back to front, no matter if you are doing flat work or jumping. So good thinking!

Your Wither release is well executed, while giving you a base of support, you are also allowing your horse freedom of movement for when he archs over the fence. I like your chicken wings, those are great to have as a back up plan incase you have to abort mission and fly off your horse.

You're looking up, wondeful! You always have to beable to see where you are going, it's a great tool to have to beable to identify which object it is your face is careening towards when you and your horse are able to coordinate that moment in time, when you decide to leave one another during the course of the ride.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol these are funny, i dont have any goffy pics of me.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks MIEventer lol. I love my postion in that pic except for the legs.


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> OH! Great position for jumping! Your legs are there to encourage your horse over the fence. Always have to ride back to front, no matter if you are doing flat work or jumping. So good thinking!


:lol:
My thoughts exactly, nicely done!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

ROFL, I have to get in on this one. My old Arab gelding was the MASTER of new riding styles. He taught me a lot. Mostly from the school of how NOT to ride :lol:









His name is Playboy and I mistook him for my Laz-E-Boy


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

nice to see someone with a horse as laidback as Z.

You either trust him loads ( or like me you're barking mad)


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, you know - you've taken the theory "Work Smart, Not Hard" quite a ways here. I know, I know - my coach always says that your horse should be doing all the work, if you are - then you are doing something wrong....so kudo's to you for accomplishing something I've never been able to with Nelson.

I should be looking up to you here. All the time I've been riding Nelson, trying to get him infront of my leg - while here you have it down pat. You have a natural abillity young lady!

I love how you've just said "alright, git er done pony!" 

I love your effective and activated core, job well done! As Sally Swift says - you must have a core to have functional, balanced form. 

~~~~~











Well, at first here, I thought this rider was trying to cup her horses fart - but then I realized that she was totally determined and primarily focused on activating her horses back end.

Right? We hear so much now a days, about riding back to front. Activate the back end, drive into the bit. Well - lets take this rider as a great example of trying to accomplish this.

Look at her determination here. Soul focus is on that rump. She takes what GP riders stress all the time to their students, clinitians - 

*SEAT ino LEGS into HANDS.*

She definately has it in the bag her! 

~~~~










Look out Larenzo The Flying French Man! Here comes Super Woman to take you out of your lime light!!

I love how you have your legs under you. Your heels are aligned with your hips, and that is wonderful - but - tisk tisk, you've gone and thrown all your upper bodies weight onto your horses forehand. 

How do you expect to aid your horse up into your hands, getting off of his front end - when you dispurse all your bodies weight onto your horses front...????

And you're looking down. What are you looking at??? What - you think you're going to find a pot of gold down there? Did you loose an eye contact? What is so important down there, when you should be focused on what is ahead of you?

And, you should be on all 3 points of your seat. You've rocked onto your crotch - what's up with that??? Dare I ask??



Now - to all you riders out there who are really trying to focus on riding Back to Front, and activating that back end - well, take her as an example. This is prime example of getting that buttox of her horse to get moving.

Well -


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I know you can't see my awesomely placed feet, but i ride side saddle........:shock:










Look how concentrated i look.:wink:



And the best part is, if you fall, chances are good you'll land on your feet. or at least one of them.


----------



## Endless Journey Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Ouuu I love this.. here's a couple of mine.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Nutty Saddler said:


> nice to see someone with a horse as laidback as Z.
> 
> You either trust him loads ( or like me you're barking mad)


ROFL, a little from both I think! Playboy was definately the most laidback horse imagineable though. He sucked at every discipline, but was pro at things like kids pulling his tail and hugging his legs.


----------

